# Problem with Wireless adapter. Win 7 recognizes but NO signal?help please.



## jboydgolfer (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello TPU,

I have a Custom made PC that I have ALWAY'S used LAN with(Realtech). I have recently been bringing My PC to My brothers house for His children to play games on, Since it is Faster than their PC. I have had a Belkin Wireless adapter for about a year, and have NEVER had to use it, but it is in PERFECT condition, and Works with OTHER devices. I've never even had to take it out of it's box, Except when I first bought it to make sure it Wasn't damaged.

I plugged it in The other night, and it is Seen by My O.S, it shows up in Device manager, and the Generic Microsoft driver gets installed automatically.However.....My router's wireless connection doesn't show up in the "available connection's" window, Nor does ANY other connection.I've gone to Belkin's Site, and Downloaded the CORRECT, and LATEST drivers FOR MY SYSTEM, but to NO avail.

I have run the Microsoft troubleshooter, and it comes up with this message.

>>>>There might be a problem with the driver for the Wireless Network Connection adapter Detected.
 Windows couldn't automatically bind the IP protocol stack to the network adapter.<<<<
I HAVE run CMD, and ran the IP reset command, or whatever it is. I saw it online. Nothing Still.
I have ZERO idea to ANY resolution to this issue. I've Looked online, and googled My ASS off, but STILL no results.I've DISABLED LAN in the Bios, Still nothing.No Matter what I do, I get the Same error message.

My system is as listed in My detail drop down menu, and any USEFUL/RELATED help would be greatly appreciated. I'm HOPING someone has had/Solved this problem out there. 

One thing I HAVE learned from google is that MANY users have similar issues with Win 7 64 bit, and installing Wireless USB adapters(or so it seems). 

My adapter Make and Model are as follows.
Belkin n150 USB
Model # F9L1001v1

I have RE-installed USB chipset drivers from Asrock, and it May , or May NOT matter, but I HAVE tried it in a USB 2.0, and USB 3.0, Both have the SAME problem.

I Did get THIS "detailed" report from Windows, and Since I am ignorant on this issue I thought it MAY be of SOME use in solving the Problem. SOME lines have been erased , because I wasn't sure if The numbers assigned to My PC address were something I SHOULDN'T post online. Either way, ALL of the Pertinent information from the report (If there is ANY) is all still there.
***************************************************
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jon-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : 
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : xxxx::xxxx:xxxxPreferred) 
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : (Preferred) 
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : xxx.xxx.xxx.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 28, 2013 10:22:09 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 29, 2013 10:22:09 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Thanks for looking, and Sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 29, 2013)

Try the driver for the actual chipset maker of the WLAN adapter (Realtek according to http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Belkin_F9L1001) at the following URL:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS...n=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...228&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true

Please report your findings.

If this does not work...

Try another WLAN adapter.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2013)

what model is the LAN adaptor and the router.


is the router set to hidden SSID? is the adaptor and router same wifi spec (if their router is a 5GHz your 2.4 adaptor wont see it. if they locked it to wifi N only and you have wifi G, it wont connect, etc)


edit: found the model of USB wifi hidden in the post
http://www.belkin.com/au/p/P-F9L1001

now we need the router and its settings. if the USB adaptor works on other routers, then the problem is clearly with their router and you've wasted your time by messing with the USB.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 29, 2013)

the download's on those pages are dead for Me. They Do absolutely nothing when clicked, so.... I can't say weather they work or not.I wish I could try them.

@now we need the router and its settings. if the USB adaptor works on other routers, then the problem is clearly with their router and you've wasted your time by messing with the USB.
@Mussels

Not hidden, just there. It works with other devices.(BOTH) Router and PC.Other PC's on My router, other routers, other Pc's.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> the download's on those pages are dead for Me. They Do absolutely nothing when clicked, so.... I can't say weather they work or not.I wish I could try them.
> 
> @now we need the router and its settings. if the USB adaptor works on other routers, then the problem is clearly with their router and you've wasted your time by messing with the USB.
> @Mussels
> ...



but whats it set to? 802.11 a/b/g/n? 2.4 or 5GHz? what security?


edit: the realtek downloads can be blocked by proxy/download managers. hell they used to get blocked by my use of a PFsense firewall/router PC.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 29, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> the download's on those pages are dead for Me. They Do absolutely nothing when clicked, so.... I can't say weather they work or not.I wish I could try them.



If the router is fine and all settings check like Mussels says then try the driver. 


they trigger a pop-up for a split sec and then they start the download. 

both work from here (Chrome latest)

direct links:
ftp://WebUser:wK9xBuD5@209.222.7.36/cn/wlan/RTL8188SU_AutoInstallPackage.zip
ftp://WebUser:wK9xBuD5@207.232.93.28/cn/wlan/RTL8191SU_AutoInstallPackage.zip

Try the one on the bottom in case you got an updated version of the belkin adapter


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2013)

if the download still doesnt work for you let me know and i'll upload to mega or something


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 29, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> If the router is fine and all settings check like Mussels says then try the driver.
> 
> 
> they trigger a pop-up for a split sec and then they start the download.
> ...




Thanks, Got 'Em from the Direct link You provided. Sorry I'm SO late to reply, but I worked all day, and posted when I was winding down. I'm going to try the drivers Shortly and will post the outcome.

***EDIT***
Unfortunately the Realtech driver did NOT solve the problem for Me.
I'm TOTALLY stumped here. I am definitely NOT ignorant when it comes to PC related matter's, the LAST thing I would expect to Stump Me is a Damn USB wiFi adapter. This is REALLY making Me grumpy now.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 29, 2013)

Did you complete uninstall and reinstall???

&&

Did you also try all router setting ?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2013)

again, i doubt the problem is the wifi stick. the problem will be with the router.


----------

